# New Euro 5 engines



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I have just acquired a motorhome with new Euro 5 Fiat/ Peugeot 2.3 multijet diesel engine. Just wondering about those of you who have had one for last 6 months. Have you found any saving in fuel efficiency in mpg over Euro 4 engine. I was told the new ones are 15% more fuel efficient. Seems quieter as well to me.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I had mine in January this year. 2.3 Fiat
Cant compare to a Euro 4 as my old one was a 2005 older style 2.8jtd.
Can say the new x251 drives like a car compared to the old van. Done 6000 miles so far, includes 2 trips to Spain and just a small amount on UK roads.. 
The mpg figures on these vehicles can vary so much depending on body style, weight carried, driving style etc.... So far no complaints.
Mine is a high line model, running close to 4 tonnes and generally travel 65mph ish on motorways and road speeds elsewhere. Average at the moment is 27mpg overall. Have seen the onboard comp register a steady 32mpg when running at 80km on a long stretch in France.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

YES you are right about weight and size of body. That must affect mpg but I used to get 32mpg out of my last Euro 4 engine with 4 tonne weight on C class. Now I have only 3.5 tons on the A class. Motorway use at steady speed will also increase mpg.


----------

